# How do I find my post?



## pintail1069 (Jun 2, 2007)

How can I quickly find a question I have posted to review new responses?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Click on "usercp" in the tool bar at the top of the page and it will show you (among other things) a list of all posts you have started or replied to. Give it a shot. :smt023


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

after you make a response just go to the top of the home page and click on new post.it will come right up.


----------



## pintail1069 (Jun 2, 2007)

I went to usercp and it said I have no folders, even though I have posted 3 new topics. What am I doing wrong? Thanks.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

click on your user name on the home page and it will take you to find all post by.....


----------

